
Why are there so few female engineers? - smb06
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42655179
======
dozzie
> Title: Why are there so few female engineers?

> [...] Here, two pioneering female engineers at Oxford University explain
> what drives them.

So it's not as much an article as a kind of incomplete interview that doesn't
address the title in the slightest.

